# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Luftrausers, esthétique nazie, et cynisme chez CPC

## lemaire

Salut les gens,

*Avant que vous ne vous posiez la question:* Non, ce message n'est pas un brûlot contre la ligne éditoriale chez Canard PC, ni un pamphlet contre Luftrausers, ni une plaidoirie en faveur des gens à l'indignation fluctuante de Tumblr et Twitter.

*Mais il fallait quand même que ce soit dit :* dans le numéro 295, la question de l'esthétique clairement nazie de Luftrausers est à mon avis traitée avec beaucoup de désinvolture.

*Je cite l'entrefilet :* _"Twitter, le plus grand repaire d'indignés hypersensibles après Tumblr, a choisi une nouvelle cible pour ses accès de bienpensance : Luftrausers, l'excellent jeu de Vlambeer. La "police de la pensée en 140 signes" a accusé les développeurs de forcer le joueur à incarner (bien que ce ne soit indiqué nulle part) un pilote de la Luftwaffe. Au-delà de la stupidité générale du propos (pas besoin de jouer les archéologues du sous-texte pour trouver des jeux où l'on se glisse dans les bottes d'un nazi, il suffit de voir du côté des Battlefield 1942 et Red Orchestra), il est ridicule de s'attaquer à Luftrausers, tout le contraire d'un jeu idéologique, qui se contente d'utiliser des codes esthétiques militaires de la 2ème G.M."_

*Alors soyons clairs :* Pour moi, Luftrausers est à ce jour le jeu qui reprend le plus explicitement les codes esthétiques militaires nazis. (du moins dans sa version standalone PC)
Je ne dis _pas_ que ça rend le jeu scandaleux, je ne dis _pas_ qu'il faut le condamner au bûcher, je ne dis _pas_ que ça donne une portée idéologique au jeu, je ne dis _pas_ que le joueur incarne un pilote de la Luftwaffe.

*Mais il faut être aveugle pour ne pas voir que Luftrausers est 100% nazi dans son look.*




Mais peut-être quelques détails vous ont-ils échappé : 







*Je sais qu'Internet est le royaume des cyniques et autres sceptiques*, donc (bien que ce soit une vraie corvée) je vais devoir détailler : 
1) Les uniformes de style Wehrmacht
2) Les stéréotypes de personnages (et encore là on ne voit pas le scientifique en blouse militaire et petites lunettes rondes façon "camps de concentration")
3) Le petit sigle en forme d'avion qui rappelle fortement l'aigle allemand de sous le régime nazi, en particulier su rle dessin de Junkboy : http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/nazi-...et-8643996.jpg
4) La croix "fendue", qui est ici penchée, rappelle immédiatement celle-ci : http://www.classicalvalues.com/panzerIV.jpg
5) L'esthétique rétro 2ème G.M. dans le dessin de Junkboy, un peu genre fantasme "secret weapons of the Luftwaffe" pour les plus vieux.
6) L'avions qui est sur une bannière sombre dans un rond blanc : http://www.getsome88.com/shop/image/...29-500x500.gif
7) Le bruit des bottes dans la B.O.
8) La police de caractères gothique, façon germanique.
9) Le nom du jeu: "Luftrausers" (même racine que Luftwaffe), alors que les développeurs sont hollandais.

...ça fait beaucoup!
*
Maintenant, les lecteurs les plus cyniques peuvent compter leurs points "déni".* _Et vous, quel genre de sceptique des Internets êtes-vous?_
- oui mais rien ne ressemble plus à un militaire qu'un militaire
- oui mais sur l'uniforme nazi les galons étaient à gauche et pas à droite (ça c'est pour les amateurs de military porn, qui n'ont plus aucune notion des horreurs qu'ils disent)
- oui mais le bruit des bottes ce peut être n'importe quelle armée (pas de l'oie, tout ça?)
- oui mais l'aigle allemand existait déjà au moyen âge
- oui mais etc. etc.
*
J'en viens au propos du pigiste de CPC :* _"il existe plein de jeux où on peut jouer les nazis"._
*Oui, mais :* 
- Dans certains jeux (par exemple Battlefield 1942) on joue davantage "les Allemands" que les nazis, uniquement parce qu'il faut bien deux camps pour les affrontements. On a une vision assez "américaine" (pour faire un raccourci merdique) du conflit, c'est-à-dire qu'ils semblent seulement combattre davantage une armée régulière que l'extension militaire du régime nazi (qui était beaucoup plus que ça). C'est globalement assez aseptisé.
- Dans d'autres, jeux, il y a de vrais nazis avec tous les codes esthétiques nazis (genre Wolfenstein). Mais ce sont les méchants et on en tue par paquets de 20. C'est de la bonne grosse pulp façon "Iron Sky".

*Mais là, le visuel dit  bien plus:* "toi, le héros, le mec surpuissant, es un pilote trop cool dans ton avion couvert de symbolique nazie, qui chopes des bonus auprès de tes collègues nazis"
*
J'ai toujours eu un problème avec les jeux ou les déguisements ou les récits fictionnels qui rendent l'esthétique nazie "cool".* Parce que justement, comme le dit le pigiste de CPC, ce n'est _pas_ un propos idéologique. Quand on fait ça on ne dit pas "le nazisme c'est bien parce que...". 
*Au contraire* quand on fait ça on dit juste "les nazis sont cools" sans autre forme de développement. On répand l'idée floue que se pointer en déguisement SS dans une fête costumée, ou donner un sentiment de puissance à un pilote d'avion de la Luftwaffe, c'est cool. Avec tout ce que le terme "cool" a de *vague et d'insidieux*.

C'est exactement de là que partent les fantasmes miteux du style : _"OK l'armée allemande c'étaient de méchants nazis mais quand même ils avaient la classe avec leur discipline et leurs panzers surpuissants"._

*Non, les nazis n'avaient pas et n'auront jamais la classe.* La Wehrmacht n'était que le bras armé d'une société qui avait un budget recherche pour inventer des machines afin de exterminer des gens par milliers à moindre coût (tant qu'à faire) même en temps de paix. La symbolique nazie, avec ses aigles, ses bannières, ses croix, ses uniformes tirés à quatre épingles, était l'invention d'un fou furieux (Goebbels) qui inventait des légendes à la demande pour fabriquer des héros, des martyres, et ...une race supérieure.

Je répète: Les nazis n'avaient pas et n'auront jamais la classe, ni pour leurs idées, ni visuellement.

Le message à comprendre ici, ce n'est _pas_ "les nazis c'est pas bien". Si c'est ce que vous avez lu, relisez. *Le message à comprendre ici, c'est que la symbolique nazie ne rend pas les choses ni plus belles, ni plus excitantes.* Et si elle le fait, alors c'est grave.

----------


## Eprefall



----------


## lordsupra

Pour vous un tl;dr




> ni un pamphlet contre Luftrausers


Mais en fait si

---------- Post added at 15h45 ---------- Previous post was at 15h37 ----------

Tiens va voir le kickstarter du jeu de cartes moé/hentai avec des naziette lolilol tu va avoir plus de raison d'aller incendier le thread des otakus, que de venir disequer trois éléments de décoration d'ui d'un jeu de type flash.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Peut-on dire que les nazis-zombies sont "cool" ?

----------


## Vuzi

> Je répète: Les nazis n'avaient pas et n'auront jamais la classe, ni pour leurs idées, ni visuellement.


Visuellement, si.

---------- Post added at 16h54 ---------- Previous post was at 16h53 ----------




> Peut-on dire que les nazis-zombies sont "cool" ?




 :Bave:

----------


## lemaire

> Envoyé par lemaire
> 
> ni un pamphlet contre Luftrausers
> 
> 
> Mais en fait si.


Mais en fait non.


Car en dehors de ça c'est un excellent jeu, et il ne porte pas l'idéologie nazie, "juste" son esthétique.

----------


## Bobbin

> Luftrausers est 100% nazi dans son look.


oui




> Je sais qu'Internet est le royaume des cyniques et autres sceptiques



oui




> il existe plein de jeux où on peut jouer les nazis


oui




> J'ai toujours eu un problème avec les jeux ou les déguisements ou les récits fictionnels qui rendent l'esthétique nazie "cool".


opinion personnelle




> Non, les nazis n'avaient pas et n'auront jamais la classe


opinion personnelle

----------


## Raymonde

> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-W-W7aiD5ne...82927bcado.jpg


Super cheum

---------- Post added at 16h59 ---------- Previous post was at 16h59 ----------




> [/COLOR]Tiens va voir le kickstarter du jeu de cartes moé/hentai avec des naziette lolilol tu va avoir plus de raison d'aller incendier le thread des otakus, que de venir disequer trois éléments de décoration d'ui d'un jeu de type flash.


O_O ce truc

----------


## Jikob

> Je répète: Les nazis n'avaient pas et n'auront jamais la classe,[...] visuellement.


_Tu fais un amalgame entre la coquetterie et la classe, tu es fou, tu dépenses tout ton clavier dans des arguments sur les habits et accessoires de mode.
Si tu veux mon avis, c'est juste que les nazis c'est_ has been.

----------


## lordsupra

> Mais en fait non.
> 
> 
> Car en dehors de ça c'est un excellent jeu, et il ne porte pas l'idéologie nazie, "juste" son esthétique.


Beh t'étais comment dans la salle quand t'as vu inglorious bastard ?
Ca devait être marrant :smile:

---------- Post added at 16h08 ---------- Previous post was at 16h03 ----------

Parce que là c'est du niveau métal slugs, machin truc et tout. je pense même qu'ils ont du prendre cette thématique de visuels simplement pour changer du classique ricain qui sauve le monde , et l'aspect weird science de la customisation des avions. 

Et derrière t'as une symbolique fortes qui permet de créer des visuels très marquants et directement identifiable dans un jeu ayant une utilisation parcimonieuse de quelques sprites. Du coup une très bonne gestion des ressources certainement limitées en terme d'infographisme de cette équipe. 
Si en plus tweeter leur fait une campagne com gratos, je leur tire mon chapeau :smile:

----------


## Bobbin

> Peut-on dire que les nazis-zombies sont "cool" ?


Monsieur Cacao
 :ouaiouai: 

Ville: Collaboland
 :ouaiouai:

----------


## lemaire

> Une symbolique forte, qui permet de créer des visuels très marquants et directement identifiables


C'est exactement ce que je pointe du doigt. "Les nazis c'est classe, et en plus c'est frais".

----------


## lordsupra

> Et derrière t'as une symbolique fortes qui permet de créer des visuels très marquants et directement identifiable





> C'est exactement ce que je pointe du doigt. "Les nazis c'est classe, et en plus c'est frais".


humangoogletrad

---------- Post added at 16h21 ---------- Previous post was at 16h19 ----------

 Marquants, forts, identifiables, je parle donc de trucs ancrés dans l'imaginaire collectif. Sans aucunes connotations de classe ou de fraîcheur. C'est quelque chose qui évoque une époque, des affrontements, un niveau technologique, en quelques traits.

----------


## lemaire

Tu m'as compris, je t'ai compris, mais nous ne sommes pas d'accord :-)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Monsieur Cacao
> 
> 
> Ville: Collaboland


Je ne vois pas le rapport, je ne suis pas un zombi  :ouaiouai: 
Un bot de flood pour le forum, à la limite  :ouaiouai:

----------


## al pacino

> Les nazis n'avaient pas et n'auront jamais la classe, ni pour leurs idées, ni visuellement.



*Pour clore le débat, demandons l'avis d'un expert :*


_Les nachis?! La classe ? Mein fou avé vute leurre longue manto de couir SM has been et leur cheveux gominette... Arffff, de la merdeu ui !_

----------


## Bobbin

> Tu m'as compris, je t'ai compris, mais nous ne sommes pas d'accord :-)


:-)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu m'as compris, je t'ai compris


De Gaulle non plus, il était pas des masses classe.

----------


## Darkath

> 2) Les stéréotypes de personnages (et encore là on ne voit pas le scientifique en blouse militaire et petites lunettes rondes *façon "camps de concentration"*)


Dafuq ?

Je plains tous les porteurs des lunettes rondes :smile:

----------


## aggelon

Merci de m'avoir fait découvrir ce jeu  ::):

----------


## lemaire

> Je plains tous les porteurs des lunettes rondes :smile:




_Jeu: citez un personnage historique célèbre de la 2ème G.M. qui est immédiatement reconnaissable par son uniforme, ses lunettes rondes et son grand front proéminent._
Heureusement, je ne suis pas assez naïf pour dire que ce dessin s'en inspire directement. Mais reprendre ce point pour insinuer que je me goure, c'est faible, et donc je réfute immédiatement. :-)

----------


## Anon26492

Effet Streisland dans toute sa splendeur.
Je connaissais pas. Maintenant je connais. Ça a l'air trop bien  :Bave: 

Les nazis remercient donc lemaire d'avoir contribué à leur propagande.

----------


## lemaire

> Effet Streisland dans toute sa splendeur.
> Je connaissais pas. Maintenant je connais. Ça a l'air trop bien 
> Les nazis remercient donc lemaire d'avoir contribué à leur propagande.


Ravi de t'avoir fait découvrir un bon jeu.
Accablé que dans ta précipitation à troller, tu sois passé à côté de l'objet de la critique.

----------


## Bah

Y'a que moi qui trouve que la dernière image d'avatar symboliquement nazi semble black ?

----------


## Robix66

> http://cdn1.sbnation.com/assets/4181...tist_alone.png
> 
> _Jeu: citez un personnage historique célèbre de la 2ème G.M. qui est immédiatement reconnaissable par son uniforme, ses lunettes rondes et son grand front proéminent._
> Heureusement, je ne suis pas assez naïf pour dire que ce dessin s'en inspire directement. Mais reprendre ce point pour insinuer que je me goure, c'est faible, et donc je réfute immédiatement. :-)

----------


## Raymonde

> Y'a que moi qui trouve que la dernière image d'avatar symboliquement nazi semble black ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> immédiatement reconnaissable par son grand front proéminent.


Hem hem hem

----------


## Anon26492

> Ravi de t'avoir fait découvrir un bon jeu.
> Accablé que dans ta précipitation à troller, tu sois passé à côté de l'objet de la critique.


J'aime bien me déguiser en nazi en mangeant des saucisses et en écoutant du Rammstein.

----------


## Mephisto

Dans mes bras !  ::lol::  

Tu vas kiffer, en Alsace on fait ça tout les week end. Même qu'on se tire dessus à l'Airsoft.

----------


## Eprefall

> http://cdn1.sbnation.com/assets/4181...tist_alone.png
> 
> _Jeu: citez un personnage historique célèbre de la 2ème G.M. qui est immédiatement reconnaissable par son uniforme, ses lunettes rondes et son grand front proéminent._


 Hum... Jacques Vergès ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bobbin

> J'aime bien me déguiser en nazi en mangeant des saucisses et en écoutant du Rammstein.


Oui mais Hitler avait un chat végétarien. Ton meilleur ami est-il noir ?

----------


## keulz

C'est quoi ce topic ?
Putain j'ai rien compris à l'OP... Il reproche quoi ?

----------


## Raymonde

> C'est quoi ce topic ?
> Putain j'ai rien compris à l'OP... Il reproche quoi ?


C'est pas très compliqué tu vas y arriver si tu prends le temps de lire  :;):

----------


## KebabJeanMichel



----------


## Darkath

> http://i.imgur.com/OvKLZNW.gif


Culte de l'uniforme tiré a 4 épingles, aigle nazi au dessus de ses décorations, front proéminent type "camp de concentration".

On tient un nazi de type 1 là, vite choppez le !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quand y'en a un ça va, c'est quand y'en a beaucoup que ça pose problème.

----------


## Bobbin

> Quand y'en a un ça va, c'est quand y'en a beaucoup que ça pose problème.


Oui y a vachement trop de monde en nazi #lol

----------


## Lennyroquai

> le 1er message du topic


Bon, bien que je trouve absolument abhérant ce genre de réactions en 2014... J'ai une question pour toi :

Lemmy de Motorhead, est un grand fan de "biens" militaires d'époque.
Et dans un reportage, il répondait à ceux qui le traitait de nazi (car il possède des médailles, des baïonnettes, et des costumes) que "Si les armées des autres pays avaient des fringues aussi belles que celles des nazis... bah je les collectionnerait !"

En sortant du fait complet que "les nazis c'est pas bien toussa toussa", est-il impossible de reconnaitre un sens esthétique à l'image nazie sous prétexte que c'était des supers méchants ?
Car en gros, je le ressens comme ça ton post : c'est nazi, donc on se bande les yeux et on oublie tout !

Donc le nazisme est un truc sacré, tabou, qu'on doit enfermer dans la boite de Pandore ?!?

C'est un autre sujet, et ca va dérivé alors (et on va surfer sur la polémique Dieudonné mais) : Pourquoi la partie nazi de l'histoire est ainsi "sacrée" ? les autres génocides ? l'histoire du monde et les autres massacres ?

Mon point de vue perso est le suivant : je reconnais un important côté esthétique aux nazis, c'était une des forces de la propagande (tenues, symbole comme l'aigle, choix de couleurs...), on retrouve ce genre de "comm de qualité" aussi chez les communistes à une époque.
Mais je sépare évidemment la partie esthétique des autres parties.
C'est un peu façon : je te mets les coeurs de l'armée rouge en plein bombardement... les communistes de l'époque ont commis des atrocités... il n'en reste que, par exemple sous forme d'une scène dans un film, ca fera un truc mémorable.

----------


## lemaire

> - Lemmy de Motorhead, est un grand fan de fringues militaires d'époque parce qu'elles sont très belles.
>  - Est-il impossible de reconnaitre un sens esthétique à l'image nazie sous prétexte que c'étaient des supers méchants ?
>  - C'est nazi, donc il faudrait se bander les yeux et enfermer son esthétique dans une boîte de Pandore?


Cela prouve que Lemmy a exactement la même approche que les graphistes de Luftrausers, et elle est déplacée à mon avis.

*Comme tu le synthétises, leur approche est* "c'est joli, _nazi ou non_, il y a dans ces objets une beauté _intrinsèque_ qui se suffit à elle-même et peut être réutilisée pour mettre en valeur autre chose". 
*Mon propos est exactement inverse*, et c'est ce que j'ai clairement exprimé dans mon premier post: Pour schématiser, "tout ce qui est nazi est très laid, et tout ce à quoi on l'applique devient laid". Au passage, c'est le contraire de se bander les yeux. A mon sens c'est Lemmy et Vlambeer qui se bandent les yeux.

Parce que contrairement à l'exemple de l'armée rouge que tu cites, et contraitrement à 99% des armées modernes du monde, les objets nazis étaient directement au service d'un projet de génocide global. Et contrairement à l'armée rouge ou d'autres armées,* l'esthétique nazie a été très concentrée dans le temps et est l'oeuvre d'une équipe très réduite*, directement connectée à l'idéologie nazie.

*Si on est fan des coeurs de l'armée rouge (juste pour reprendre ton exemple)*, on peut dire "j'aime la musique", ou "j'aime le communisme en général", ou "j'aime leur cosmopolitisme", etc. Ce régime a perduré 60 ans et emprunte beaucoup à la mythologie tsariste, sur plusieurs générations; Pour faire court on pourrait dire que ce n'est pas Staline en personne qui a, disons, eu l'idée des affiches et des slogans.
*En revanche quand on est fan de l'esthétique militaire nazi*, on ne dit guère plus que "je suis fan du boulot de Goebbels et son staff", peu importe la qualité dudit boulot. Luftrausers est un jeu dont l'esthétique est labellisée Goebbels. Or, Goebbels ne peut que faire immédiatement vomir. 
Je sais que ce que je viens d'écrire va passer pour caricatural; mais si on fait l'effort de comprendre mon propos, finalement ça ne l'est pas tant que ça.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Parce que contrairement à l'exemple de l'armée rouge que tu cites, et contraitrement à 99% des armées modernes du monde, les objets nazis étaient directement au service d'un projet de génocide global. Et contrairement à l'armée rouge ou d'autres armées, l'esthétique nazie a été très concentrée dans le temps et est l'oeuvre d'une équipe très réduite, directement connectée à l'idéologie nazie.



T'es au courant quand même que les 3/4 des symboles nazis ne sont que des dérivés de symboles qui représente l'Allemagne depuis un paquet de temps : aigle, couleur noir/blanc/rouge, croix de fer, etc...


Empire federal allemand




Edit : De plus, tu penses que tout ce qui est nazi est très laid, et que c'est déplacé si des gens trouve cela beau.

Penses tu également que c'est déplacé si des gens trouve ce qui suit beau ?!? C'est du pré-nazi, République de Weimar.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Maintenant, les lecteurs les plus cyniques peuvent compter leurs points "déni".


Ça m'embête un peu que tu dises ça, si on se permet de ne pas forcément être d'accord avec toi ça fait de nous des cyniques de l'internet ?

Par exemple juste ce qui me gêne dans ton argumentation, c'est d'apprendre que la Wehrmacht était nazie.
Sinon je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question et, un peu, je m'en fous.

----------


## Darkath

> Ça m'embête un peu que tu dises ça, si on se permet de ne pas forcément être d'accord avec toi ça fait de nous des cyniques de l'internet ?
> 
> Par exemple juste ce qui me gêne dans ton argumentation, c'est d'apprendre que la Wehrmacht était nazie.
> Sinon je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question et, un peu, je m'en fous.


C'est sur qu'un bon nombre de militaires allemand pendant la 2nd GM n'étaient pas nazi. Toutes la Wehrmacht, la Kriegsmarine et la Luftwaffe n'étaient pas remplies de nazis, même si des nazis étaient évidemment a leur tête.
Le General Rommel par exemple refusait systématiquement les ordres concernant les juifs et les civils. Et il y'avait un bon nombre de dissidents même parmi les hauts gradés (bien que la plupart n'aient pas survécu)

Y'avait aussi des personnages, comme Herbert Schultze, sous-marinier, qui prévenait la marine anglaise pour secourir les naufragés après avoir coulé ses cibles.




> Soon after the war started on 1 September 1939 Schultze took U-48 out on her first patrol. On 11 September 1939 he sank the British freighter Firby. After the sinking he sent the plain language radio message "cq - cq- cq - transmit to Mr. Churchill. I have sunk the British steamer "Firby". Posit 59.40 North and 13.50 West. Save the crew, if you please. German submarine." This message, addressed to the First Lord of the Admiralty Winston Churchill directly, made Schultze famous, both in Germany and Great Britain. He sank two more ships for 14,777 GRT during the first patrol.


Est ce qu'on peut considérer un tel personnage comme classe ?

Pareil pour Otto Kretschmer, le plus efficace des sous-marinier allemand




> he had been known to hand down bottles of spirits and blankets into lifeboats and give them a course to the nearest land. On one patrol in September 1940, Kretschmer had also recovered a survivor of another torpedo attack who was alone in the Atlantic on a small raft and took him aboard, transferring him to a lifeboat after his next successful attack.[2]


Qui apparement selon wiki, a été interviewé pour servir de référence au jeu Aces of the deep :



> In the mid-1990s he was interviewed for the computer simulation game Aces of the Deep, as one of several former U-boat skippers whose input was excerpted specially for the CD-Rom version of the game.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Alors je vais faire dévier la question, car je voudrais cerner le "pourquoi ?"

Qu'est ce qui fait que les nazis sont le Top 1 de l'horreur ?
C'est évidemment une question qui n'attend pas de réponse "précise" (et je considère personnellement les gens qui font de la hiérarchisation de génocide comme les pires abrutis de la planète... un génocide appartient à la catégorie de la "débilité humaine" avec comme valeur "l'infini + 1") mais je pose la question déjà pour avoir le contexte de ton post.
Pourquoi cette partie là de l'histoire en priorité ? et pas les autres ?

Pour ajouter au post de Jeckhyl, qui a raison : La wehrmast a une belle part d'anti-nazisme (cf l'article wikipedia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wehrmac...tre_le_nazisme)

Si tout ce qui touche au nazisme est laid (ou "pas bien"), qu'en est-il des progrès fait dans la technologie, la médecine et autre ?
Pareil, c'est évidemment une question "piège", vu que ce sont des domaines bénéfiques à l'humanité : ca lave donc le fait que ca proviennent des nazis ?

Je rebondis enfin sur ton contre-exemple au communisme et aux coeurs de l'armée rouge : Donc en gros, on ne peut pas apprécier l'esthétique nazi sans être nazi et être dans le déni / cynique ? mais on peut apprécier la musique du communisme sans être communiste ?
Quid des marches militaires nazis ?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazi_architecture

Un dernier point : tu dis que tout chez les nazis étaient dédiés à l'extermination des non-aryens. (la liste est longue)
Je peux me planter, mais je crois me souvenir que cette partie de la guerre arrive plus tard, et n'était pas la 1ere étape du Reich (mais quelqu'un de plus féru en histoire sera plus précis)

Encore une fois, ces questions, c'est pour orienter vers : Pourquoi ce traitement précis envers l'horreur nazi ? pourquoi le jeu vidéo n'aurait pas droit de faire cela ? pourquoi n'aurait-on pas droit d'apprécier l'esthétique nazi (Armani, Hugo Boss, etc...) sans être apparemment dans le déni / cynique ?

Je serais curieux d'avoir l'avis de la rédac aussi sur ton 1er post
D'ailleurs, est-ce qu'on peut débattre ici ? (vu que là, j'ai fais partir le débat sur autre chose, mais c'est du HS)

----------


## keulz

> et je considère personnellement les gens qui font de la hiérarchisation de génocide comme les pires abrutis de la planète...


Tu dis ça dans le sens qu'hitler est considéré comme pire que staline alors qu'ils ont commis des génocides tous les deux ?

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Tu dis ça dans le sens qu'hitler est considéré comme pire que staline alors qu'ils ont commis des génocides tous les deux ?


Pas au niveau des hommes aux commandes, mais au niveau historique
C'est les gens qui disent : "ce génocide a été pire car X"
Avec les arguments suivants : le plus de mort, la plus grosse infrastructure dédiée à la mort, l’intelligence mise en place pour l'extermination, la sauvagerie, la durée, etc...

C'est un comportement que je supporte pas (en dehors des discussions liées justement, à ce que pourrait être une hiérarchisation des génocides si c'était possible hein...

Mais justement, par rapport à ce que tu dis, c'est pour cela que je parlais du communisme dans mes précédents posts.

Mais c'est vrai que, si on me sortait de face "Hitler a été pire que Staline", je dirais : mais pourquoi bordel ? (sans vouloir intensifier ou diminuer l'intensité de l'horreur dont ils sont responsables)

----------


## lemaire

A ce stade il est nécessaire de réintroduire une vérité historique: Il n'y a pas eu de génocide en URSS. Il y a eu des épurations politiques, des persécutions religieuses (par intermittence), des arrestations arbitraires, des camps de travail (mais sans "machines à liquider en masse", ce qui les sépare des camps de concentration). Tout cela à grande échelle. Mais ce n'est pas un génocide.

Affirmer que ça puisse être comparé au génocide systématique de tous les juifs, des handicapés, des homosexuels et du plus grand nombre possible d'Européens de l'Est, le plus vite possible et à moindre coût, c'est édulcorer le projet nazi. 
Un génocide est un génocide. Si vous voulez comparer les nazis à certains régimes, comparez-les plutôt au Rwanda ou à la guerre en Bosnie. Et il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de prêter leurs uniformes au pilote d'un jeu vidéo, et d'essayer de rendre l'ensemble neuf, cool, frais.

----------


## Deblazkez

> A ce stade il est nécessaire de réintroduire une vérité historique: Il n'y a pas eu de génocide en URSS. Il y a eu des épurations politiques, des persécutions religieuses (par intermittence), des arrestations arbitraires, des camps de travail (mais sans "machines à liquider en masse", ce qui les sépare des camps de concentration). Tout cela à grande échelle. Mais ce n'est pas un génocide.
> 
> Affirmer que ça puisse être comparé au génocide systématique de tous les juifs, des handicapés, des homosexuels et du plus grand nombre possible d'Européens de l'Est, le plus vite possible et à moindre coût, c'est édulcorer le projet nazi. 
> Un génocide est un génocide. Si vous voulez comparer les nazis à certains régimes, comparez-les plutôt au Rwanda ou à la guerre en Bosnie. Et il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de prêter leurs uniformes au pilote d'un jeu vidéo, et d'essayer de rendre l'ensemble neuf, cool, frais.






> Le 26 février 2004, le Parlement européen a qualifié de génocide la déportation du peuple tchétchène en 1944 ordonnée par Joseph Staline


Merci, au revoir.


Edit : Et puis tu oses dire ça 


> des persécutions religieuses (par intermittence)


 ?!? C'était uniquement les semaines impaires ?!?

----------


## Lennyroquai

Je quote Wikipedia (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%A9nocide)




> Le génocide d'environ 8 % de la population soviétique d'avant la Seconde Guerre mondiale, notamment durant la « terreur rouge » et les « Grandes Purges », visant divers groupes de citoyens exécutés avec ou sans procès par le NKVD, sous diverses accusations (« saboteurs », « contre-révolutionnaires », « dissimulation d'informations aux autorités », « collusion avec une puissance impérialiste étrangère », « koulaks », « prosélytisme religieux », « déviationnisme par rapport à la ligne du Parti »...) et pour différentes raisons (réticence face à la collectivisation et aux réquisitions, attachement à des traditions religieuses ou ethniques, mise en doute du bien-fondé des décisions des autorités...) ; durant la même période, le « Holodomor » désigne spécifiquement la partie ukrainienne de la grande famine soviétique de 1932-1933 qui a notamment touché l'Ukraine, le Kazakhstan le Kouban, la région de la Volga et dans une moindre mesure d'autres régions agricoles d'URSS (entre 5.5 millions et 8.5 millions de victimes). La caractérisation de ces massacres et du « Holodomor » comme génocides reste débattue par les historiens, bien que le parlement ukrainien ait reconnu le « Holodomor » comme génocide en 2006
> 
> Reconnue par certains pays, dont les États-Unis et le Canada, cette caractérisation est rejetée par la Russie et le Kazakhstan qui ont également souffert de la famine, au profit de la notion de « tragédie partagée par les peuples de l'ancienne Union soviétique ». Le Parlement européen reconnaît l'« Holodomor » en Ukraine comme « crime contre l'humanité » et « crime contre le peuple ukrainien » mais sans lui donner une qualification de « génocide ».


Définition d'un génocide : 


> "Un génocide est l'extermination physique, intentionnelle, systématique et programmée d'un groupe ou d'une partie d'un groupe en raison de ses origines ethniques, religieuses ou sociales."


Tu as mis en avant dans ton post le "machines à liquider en masse", c'est ça qui fait que : il n'y a pas eu de génocide en URSS (une vérité historique comme tu dis) ?
Tu mets donc en avant le génocide perpetré par les nazis avec les arguments que je citais précédemment :  la plus grosse infrastructure dédiée à la mort + l’intelligence mise en place pour l'extermination.
Je suis dans l'erreur ?

Tu dis qu'on peut "comparer" avec le Rwanda ou à la guerre en Bosnie.
Bon, on est d'accord, il n'y a aucun "esthétisme" autour des armées... donc là ca ne rentre pas en compte.
Mais si je prend l'exemple de Far Cry 2 : il devrait être banni car c'est un jeu vidéo avec de fortes inspirations venant du génocide Rwandais et dont la morale de fin est pas en faveur du camp des gentils, sous prétexte que : on ne joue pas avec ça ?

+++++++++++++

Vu que le sujet part dans tous les sens, j'ai relu ton 1er post.
D'ailleurs, je cite 


> Non, les nazis n'avaient pas et n'auront jamais la classe. La Wehrmacht n'était que le bras armé d'une société qui avait un budget recherche pour inventer des machines afin de exterminer des gens par milliers à moindre coût (tant qu'à faire) même en temps de paix. La symbolique nazie, avec ses aigles, ses bannières, ses croix, ses uniformes tirés à quatre épingles, était l'invention d'un fou furieux (Goebbels) qui inventait des légendes à la demande pour fabriquer des héros, des martyres, et ...une race supérieure


Encore une fois, si je me base que sur de la comm, du social, du "charisme" et rien d'autres :
Le peuple Allemand et la "grande Allemagne" étaient complètement ratatiné à cette époque (Défaite lors de la 1ere guerre, serrer à la gorge par les autres pays qui se gavait, pays en chute libre économiquement parlant, peuple pauvre etc...)
L'un des objectifs du Reich était de rendre sa superbe au pays, une identité nationale (Ca vous rappelle rien ?), et... pardon, mais ça été un succès total sur ce plan.
Mais cela est passé par rendre "charismatique" l'image du Reich.
On peut être du mauvais côté de la force et avoir du charisme, c'est un fait.

C'est un autre point de l'histoire que j'aime bien débattre : 
Pour faire "le devoir de mémoire" (ca aussi, c'est une phrase que je supporte pas) : il y'a 2 écoles.
- Celle qui dit qu'il faut sacraliser cela (contre-effet : au bout d'un moment, ca gave plus que de raisons... et ca créé des tonnes d'imbroglios, la preuve en est la France)
- Celle qui dit qu'il faut marginaliser cela (contre-effet : bah ca marginalise)

Qui connait la réponse ? y'en a t'il une ?

----------


## Deblazkez

> C'est un autre point de l'histoire que j'aime bien débattre : 
> Pour faire "le devoir de mémoire" (ca aussi, c'est une phrase que je supporte pas) : il y'a 2 écoles.
> - Celle qui dit qu'il faut sacraliser cela (contre-effet : au bout d'un moment, ca gave plus que de raisons... et ca créé des tonnes d'imbroglios, la preuve en est la France)
> - Celle qui dit qu'il faut marginaliser cela (contre-effet : bah ca marginalise)
> 
> Qui connait la réponse ? y'en a t'il une ?


Il faut se souvenir du passé sans pour autant le ressasser. La frontière entre les deux est mince et difficile.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Il faut se souvenir du passé sans pour autant le ressasser. La frontière entre les deux est mince et difficile.


Exactement
Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec cela.
Pour moi, la meilleure solution se situe au centre (mais, on est déja pas tous d'accord sur le sens du mot "meilleure" dans ce cas de figure.

----------


## lemaire

Nan mais c'est bien les mecs, continuez à vendre des jeux avec le style frais et cool des nazis. Et mettez bien tous les bons arguments derrière. Vous avez gagné.

PS : Comme chaque fois ça retombe dans un débat "nazis versus Staline". Je ne rentre pas dedans, mais je continue à séparer le projet nazi, clairement génocidaire, du reste. 
Et pour cela je continue à dire que la mort de "8% de la population d'URSS" n'est pas un génocide. Elle ne résulte pas d'une volonté explicite. Ce n'est pas Staline qui s'est levé un matin et a fixé son quota de liquidation à 8%. Alors que les nazis, oui. Parler de génocide en URSS, c'est du pipeau total, car il y a eu d'énormes famines, des épidémies, tous les morts de la 2ème G.M., etc. On trouve ce genre d'affirmations dans une minorité de livres très orientés, mais ce n'est pas l'opinion de la majorité des historiens (et là vous allez me dire "ah ouais? lesquels?" et je vous répondrai "vous êtes lourds les mecs").

----------


## Lennyroquai

Heu...
Si tu es pas content d'avoir des gens qui soient pas d'accord avec toi, fallait pas ouvrir un topic là-dessus et lancer un débat.
Donc on te réponds avec politesse, et perso je désire la même chose de ta part, sinon on peut faire un modobell et clore le topic hein.

Bien,
Donc, le "génocide" en URSS ne te convient pas, très bien changeons de support alors.

Pour quelles raisons alors, on n'aurait pas droit d'utiliser les codes esthétiques nazis dans un jeu par exemple, ou alors uniquement si c'est pour en cramer à la pelle ?  
C'est irrespectueux ? Pourquoi ?
Par cela, je veux savoir en quoi, jouez un nazi dans un jeu arcade va mener à "Etre nazi c'est trop cool", c'est quoi le chemin ?

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Nan mais c'est bien les mecs, continuez à vendre des jeux avec le style frais et cool des nazis. Et mettez bien tous les bons arguments derrière. Vous avez gagné.
> 
> PS : Comme chaque fois ça retombe dans un débat "nazis versus Staline". Je ne rentre pas dedans, mais je continue à séparer le projet nazi, clairement génocidaire, du reste. 
> Et pour cela je continue à dire que la mort de "8% de la population d'URSS" n'est pas un génocide. Elle ne résulte pas d'une volonté explicite. Ce n'est pas Staline qui s'est levé un matin et a fixé son quota de liquidation à 8%. Alors que les nazis, oui. Parler de génocide en URSS, c'est du pipeau total, car il y a eu d'énormes famines, des épidémies, tous les morts de la 2ème G.M., etc. On trouve ce genre d'affirmations dans une minorité de livres très orientés, mais ce n'est pas l'opinion de la majorité des historiens (et là vous allez me dire "ah ouais? lesquels?" et je vous répondrai "vous êtes lourds les mecs").


C'est bon MoraleMan, t'as fini ?  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

> Earlier this week, several people on Twitter voiced their discomfort with what they perceived as Nazi imagery in LUFTRAUSERS, and the belief that you play as a Nazi pilot in our 2D dogfighting game.
> 
> We do have to accept that our game could make some people uncomfortable. We’re extremely sad about that, and we sincerely apologise for that discomfort.
> 
> The fact is that no interpretation of a game is ‘wrong’. When you create something, you leave certain implications of what you’re making. We can leave our idea of what it is in there, and for us, the game is about superweapons. We think everybody who plays LUFTRAUSERS can feel that.
> 
> But even more so in an interactive medium, we do have to accept that no way of reading those implications is ‘false’ – that if someone reads between the lines where we weren’t writing, those voids can be filled by the player, or someone else. If we accept there’s no wrong interpretation of a work, we also have to accept that some of those interpretations could not be along the lines of what we’re trying to create.
> 
> From our perspective, we do not cast our player as a Nazi pilot. LUFTRAUSERS is a dogfighting game very much inspired by a very specific century in the history of mankind. Somewhere between the 1900’s and the 1980’s, there was a period in which military intelligence was capable of determining whether an opposing military force was working on secret weapons, but not quite what those weapons were.
> ...


/thread.


Sinon dans un autre genre de débat : Est ce que Olrik dans Blake et Mortimer est un nazi ? vous avez 3 heures.

----------


## vindhler

Pour ajouter une brique au shitstorm :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Cool, la recherche "nazi" pour Google va renvoyer CPC en premier lien à ce rythme.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Cool, la recherche "nazi" pour Google va renvoyer CPC en premier lien à ce rythme.


Tant mieux, ça rendra CPC frais et cool    ::ninja::

----------


## tonton kaka

Je vois pas en quoi trouver belle l'esthétique nazie ferait l'apologie du nazisme. Je trouve les uniformes classes (Hugo Boss quand même) et c'est tout. J'en viendrais pas à l'idée d'en porter. Et si j'étais designer d'un jeu les représentant, je les ferais comme la réalité, donc avec une certaine classe (c'est subjectif bien entendu), je ne les enlaidirais pas parce qu'ils sont de gros méchants. Ce serait bas du front et caricatural...

----------


## Mephisto

Nan mais Hugo Boss n'ont jamais fait mieux depuis. 

Ce topic est top, j'ai donc appris que j'étais un suppôt du communisme et un sale nazi cool et frais. Parce que j'apprécie énormément l'esthétique de la WWII et de plusieurs de ses protagonistes.  ::lol::  

Mais du coup si on transpose, l'Empire dans Star Wars, ils ont beau être hyper classes et stylés, ils sont pas cools et frais non plus ?  ::huh::

----------


## eKaps

> _Jeu: citez un personnage historique célèbre de la 2ème G.M. qui est immédiatement reconnaissable par son uniforme, ses lunettes rondes et son grand front proéminent._

----------


## keulz

> Pas au niveau des hommes aux commandes, mais au niveau historique
> C'est les gens qui disent : "ce génocide a été pire car X"
> Avec les arguments suivants : le plus de mort, la plus grosse infrastructure dédiée à la mort, l’intelligence mise en place pour l'extermination, la sauvagerie, la durée, etc...
> 
> C'est un comportement que je supporte pas (en dehors des discussions liées justement, à ce que pourrait être une hiérarchisation des génocides si c'était possible hein...
> 
> Mais justement, par rapport à ce que tu dis, c'est pour cela que je parlais du communisme dans mes précédents posts.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que, si on me sortait de face "Hitler a été pire que Staline", je dirais : mais pourquoi bordel ? (sans vouloir intensifier ou diminuer l'intensité de l'horreur dont ils sont responsables)





> Nan mais Hugo Boss n'ont jamais fait mieux depuis. 
> 
> Ce topic est top, j'ai donc appris que j'étais un suppôt du communisme et un sale nazi cool et frais. Parce que j'apprécie énormément l'esthétique de la WWII et de plusieurs de ses protagonistes.  
> 
> Mais du coup si on transpose, l'Empire dans Star Wars, ils ont beau être hyper classes et stylés, ils sont pas cools et frais non plus ?


Non mais ils se disent que s'ils nous font suffisamment chier avec leurs histoires à la con on reconnaîtra tous que eux, pendant la guerre, ils auraient été de vrais résistants contre les empires du mal.

Ils représentent le dernier rempart de l'humanité contre l'horreur nazi et communiste, ménageons-les.

----------


## Kroktil

Lemaire... t'es un mec qui me rappelle un mec qui me rappelle le mec que j'étais quand j'étais modo sur fallout generatation, et qui t'avait ban pour cause de... "suspense" troll. Si tu peux pas encadrer d'utiliser une esthétique seconde guerre mondiale pour le fun, tu manques de second degré, et donc tu mérites pas de vivre. Sur ce, je retourne faire des trucs constructifs.

----------


## Clad

Histoire veridique

Il y a quelques annees, je revais de la Super Nintendo et du tout nouveau jeu Donkey Kong Country qui venait de sortir. Je l'avais vu chez un copain, c'etait sacrement beau, aucun jeu Amiga etait beau comme ca.

Mais alors que j'aurais pu me faire preter la console et le jeu, mes parents ont dit "pas question". Donkey "Kong", un mot qui commence par un "K", c'est forcement un jeu nazi. Paf, le point godwin directement pour m'empecher de jouer.

Du coup j'ai du me contenter de jeux micro pourri tout le reste de ma vie alors que j'aurais pu devenir un consoleux.




> C'est qui qui est tres mechant ? Les nazis !


Bonjour papa.

Je suis content que tu te sois inscrit sur ce forum. Tu vois finalement c'est pas si mal les jeux video.

----------


## Darkath

> Mais alors que j'aurais pu me faire preter la console et le jeu, mes parents ont dit "pas question". Donkey "Kong", un mot qui commence par un "K", c'est forcement un jeu nazi. Paf, le point godwin directement pour m'empecher de jouer.

----------


## Marmottas

D'abord il n'y a pas que l'esthétique, la musique est chouette aussi :



Au delà de ma pique à 2 balles (qui me permet de passer un de mes titres préférés), y a pas une " thèse " qui dit que dans les pays non occupés, l'esthétique nazie avait un côté " fascinant " ? (cf. les punks et leurs croix gammée, Bowie et ses déclarations dans les années 70-80 même s'il y aussi pas mal de provoc dans tout ça... Et ça fait causer cf. ce thread...  ::P: )

----------


## Darkath

> Au delà de ma pique à 2 balles (qui me permet de passer un de mes titres préférés), y a pas une " thèse " qui dit que dans les pays non occupés, l'esthétique nazie avait un côté " fascinant " ? (cf. les punks et leurs croix gammée, Bowie et ses déclarations dans les années 70-80 même s'il y aussi pas mal de provoc dans tout ça... Et ça fait causer cf. ce thread... )


Comme les Nazi en Mongolie ?

----------


## ian0delond

A cause de mes parents je n'avais pas le droit d'écouter du Wagner. 

D'ailleurs l'esthétique nazi c'est du recyclage de pas mal de truc du XIX ème siècle qui s'opposait à l'art dégénéré.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Pourquoi n'aurait-on pas droit d'apprécier l'esthétique nazi (Armani, Hugo Boss, etc...) sans être apparemment dans le déni / cynique ?


Tu as le droit d'apprécier l'esthétique nazie. Ce qui est plus délicat en revanche, et ce qui peut empêcher de l'apprécier, c'est le fait qu'elle est porteuse de sens. L'esthétique c'est une image, et dans cet exemple elle est marquée par son Histoire. Elle renvoie constamment, qu'on le veuille ou non, à son contexte historique, beaucoup moins appréciable pour le coup.

Pour faire simple, on peut difficilement dans ce cas-là apprécier cette mode uniquement du point de vue de l'esthétisme, car ça dépasse ce simple concept. La mode nazie n'est pas qu'une coupe particulière pour les vêtements, c'est un ensemble de codes (des uniformes !). Et c'est indissociable du nazisme au sens large (atrocités, génocide, propagande...).

Mais comme ça a été dit, il ne faut pas confondre esthétique nazie et esthétique allemande.

----------


## Hellvis

> _Tu fais un amalgame entre la coquetterie et la classe, tu es fou, tu dépenses tout ton clavier dans des arguments sur les habits et accessoires de mode.
> Si tu veux mon avis, c'est juste que les nazis c'est_ has been.
> 
> http://www.ecrans.fr/local/cache-vig...1179-3ea3d.jpg


J'en ai chialé de rire.

----------


## Darkath

> Tu as le droit d'apprécier l'esthétique nazie. Ce qui est plus délicat en revanche, et ce qui peut empêcher de l'apprécier, c'est le fait qu'elle est porteuse de sens. L'esthétique c'est une image, et dans cet exemple elle est marquée par son Histoire. Elle renvoie constamment, qu'on le veuille ou non, à son contexte historique, beaucoup moins appréciable pour le coup.
> 
> Pour faire simple, on peut difficilement dans ce cas-là apprécier cette mode uniquement du point de vue de l'esthétisme, car ça dépasse ce simple concept. La mode nazie n'est pas qu'une coupe particulière pour les vêtements, c'est un ensemble de codes (des uniformes !). Et c'est indissociable du nazisme au sens large (atrocités, génocide, propagande...).
> 
> Mais comme ça a été dit, il ne faut pas confondre esthétique nazie et esthétique allemande.


J'ai envie de dire que rien n'empêche d'aimer les uniformes militaires tirés a quatre épingles, les costards cravates, les lunettes rondes et les batiments moche en béton armé. Par contre c'est plus problématique d'aimer les mêmes chose quand elles arborent des croix gammées, des sigles SS etc.

----------


## La Marmotta

Voilà.

----------


## Cyth

> 


fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Jikob

> J'en ai chialé de rire.


Merci, au moins un qui salue ma tentative goleriesque !

Finalement c'est pas complètement n'importe quoi ce débat. Par exemple, pour les uniformes, se demander si quelque chose conçu pour être "beau" , par quelqu'un dont le métier est de produire du "beau" (Hugo Boss c'est pas la couturière du coin), peut être complètement banni de l'espace public à cause de sa connotation ; c'est intéressant et vos arguments sont pas moches.
Poursuivez, je vous regarde.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Premier message.


Je te rejoins au moins sur le cynisme déployé sur internet et l'évident parallèle esthétique du jeu avec l’esthétique nazie.
En lisant la presse spécialisée j'étais très mal à l'aise devant cet éléphant dans la pièce. Je conçois bien qu'on puisse défendre le choix du jeu, mais  il me semblait au minimum nécessaire d'en parler (à ce titre c'est plus l'ensemble des tests du jeu qui me semblent désinvoltes).  

Je suis par contre partagé sur cette coolification du nazisme. Les personnages de Luftrauser sont quand même des personnages ridicules, le vaisseau final est clairement un vaisseau de boss final de schmup et la guerre a quelque chose d'abstraite et d'absurde (même si fun à jouer).
D'autant qu'au fond l'opposé de la coolification du nazi c'est une sorte de respect paradoxal. Les nazis ne sont pas funs et il convient quand on les mentionne d'arborer un air triste et affecté. Ce faisant on ne se donne pas les moyens de pointer le ridicule de l'esthétisme nazie, comme le faisait Chaplin dans _le Dictateur_.

C'est peut-être à cause de ce respect qu'on peut affirmer sur ce topic que les uniformes nazis c'est classe sans immédiatement déclencher les moqueries :^_^: . Si on jour mon gamin me dit "papa je trouve ça classe les uniformes nazis, et cette focalisation sur les corps c'est vraiment impressionnant" ma réaction ne sera pas de lui en mettre une mais de me foutre de sa gueule.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Histoire veridique
> 
> Il y a quelques annees, je revais de la Super Nintendo et du tout nouveau jeu Donkey Kong Country qui venait de sortir. Je l'avais vu chez un copain, c'etait sacrement beau, aucun jeu Amiga etait beau comme ca.
> 
> Mais alors que j'aurais pu me faire preter la console et le jeu, mes parents ont dit "pas question". Donkey "Kong", un mot qui commence par un "K", c'est forcement un jeu nazi. Paf, le point godwin directement pour m'empecher de jouer.


Et c'est depuis ce jour que tu t'es jurée de renier la France, ton véritable ennemi ?

----------


## Godmichou

Je comprend mieux pourquoi tant de guerres dans le monde tiens ... Je suis dépitence d'avoir lu le premier post et toutes les navreries (oui j'invente des mots si je veux) qui en font parties.

----------


## sissi

> J'ai envie de dire que rien n'empêche d'aimer les uniformes militaires tirés a quatre épingles, les costards cravates, les lunettes rondes et les batiments moche en béton armé. Par contre c'est plus problématique d'aimer les mêmes chose quand elles arborent des croix gammées, des sigles SS etc.

----------


## Godmichou

Hihi !  ::P: 

Tiens moi j'ai trouvé des nazis en Korée ... Je crois que certains ont même des lacets blancs sur leurs rangers noires ...

----------


## Anton

Moi c'est tous ceux qui roulent en VolksWagen que je ne comprends pas. Foutus nazillons.  ::(:

----------


## Praetor

> Moi c'est tous ceux qui roulent en VolksWagen que je ne comprends pas. Foutus nazillons.


Je trouve la Passat CC très classe, suis-je un nazi?

----------


## Bah

> Je trouve la Passat CC très classe, suis-je un nazi?


Ca dépend. Tu prends l'autoroute ?

----------


## Praetor

> Ca dépend. Tu prends l'autoroute ?


Oui. Et je traverse la Bavière à 170. Je suis un nazi, c'est ça?

----------


## Anton

Ca dépend. Tu écoutes quoi pendant ce temps ?

----------


## Bah

> Oui. Et je traverse la Bavière à 170. Je suis un nazi, c'est ça?


En tout cas t'es cool et frais.

----------


## Mephisto

Le Bundesautobahn à fond la caisse.  :Cigare: 

J'aime les montres de pilotes allemands, suis-je un nazi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Daedaal

Seulement si tes chaussures sont cirées.

Et si tu code avec Vi.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Seulement si tes chaussures sont cirées.
> 
> Et si tu code avec Vi.


Si ce sont des Hugo Boss elles peuvent être sales nan, c'est bon ?!?

----------


## Godmichou

Aïe-aïe-aïe, Steam m'a percé à jour !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

J'pense que tout le monde l'a eue  ::P:

----------


## keulz

> J'pense que tout le monde l'a eue


Tout le monde est nazzi.

----------


## Tiax

> Tout le monde est nazzi.


C'est bien, on va pouvoir ouvrir un topic.

----------


## Godmichou

Oh la bonne idée ! Avé le lapin rose et des lunettes rondes :D

----------


## Daedaal

Et des chaussures propres. Cirées.

----------


## Mastaba

> Le message à comprendre ici, ce n'est pas "les nazis c'est pas bien". Si c'est ce que vous avez lu, relisez. Le message à comprendre ici, c'est que la symbolique nazie ne rend pas les choses ni plus belles, ni plus excitantes. Et si elle le fait, alors c'est grave.


En effet, se contenter de la très superficielle symbolique esthétique nazie est extrêmement réducteur -presque raciste et discriminatoire- au regard de la véritable excitation ressentie devant la beauté de la véritable idéologie nazie, fondement de toute Vie sur Terre.
Appliquer une simple surcouche graphique à base d'ersatz visuels nazis à un shoot'em up ridicule ainsi remplis de stéréotypes grossiers comme tu l'as si bien démontré dénature la nature profondément Sacrée de la véritable Grandeur Nazie, symbole éternel de l'Humanité dans ses conceptions philosophiques profondes et pinnacle de milliards d'années d'évolution.
C'est comme préférer l'écorce amère et indigeste d'un fruit juteux, mûr et délicieusement sucré: un affront au bon sens.
Le nombre de réactions indignées en provenance de twitter ainsi que ce post sont de puissants messages d'avertissement révélateurs: On ne rigole pas impunément avec le Nazisme, le Nazisme est Sacré et intouchable, c'est devenu quelque chose de Divin et fondamental, qu'on ne peut ni toucher ni caricaturer ni même évoquer à la légère.
C'est effectivement un véritable déni de notre identité européenne que de rejeter le nazisme en le reléguant ainsi à un simple skin graphique interchangeable pour jeu vidéo vide de sens.

----------


## La Marmotta

> On ne rigole pas impunément avec le Nazisme, le Nazisme est Sacré et intouchable, c'est devenu quelque chose de Divin et fondamental, qu'on ne peut ni toucher ni caricaturer ni même évoquer à la légère.
> C'est effectivement un véritable déni de notre identité européenne que de rejeter le nazisme en le reléguant ainsi à un simple skin graphique interchangeable pour jeu vidéo vide de sens.


Sacré et intouchable ? Qu'est-ce qui te fait venir à une telle conclusion ? Toutes les oeuvres, jeux, livres, bd, comics, films... qui reprennent le contexte du nazisme pour le caricaturer, qui l'évoque de manière absolument pas légère, ça ne rentre pas en compte ? Wolfenstein New Order, les anciens Medal of Honor, anciens Call of Duty, Bloc 109, Far Cry (je ne cite que ceux qui viennent à l'esprit en une fraction de seconde)...

----------


## Lennyroquai

> En effet, se contenter de la très superficielle symbolique esthétique nazie est extrêmement réducteur -presque raciste et discriminatoire- au regard de la véritable excitation ressentie devant la beauté de la véritable idéologie nazie, fondement de toute Vie sur Terre.
> Appliquer une simple surcouche graphique à base d'ersatz visuels nazis à un shoot'em up ridicule ainsi remplis de stéréotypes grossiers comme tu l'as si bien démontré dénature la nature profondément Sacrée de la véritable Grandeur Nazie, symbole éternel de l'Humanité dans ses conceptions philosophiques profondes et pinnacle de milliards d'années d'évolution.
> C'est comme préférer l'écorce amère et indigeste d'un fruit juteux, mûr et délicieusement sucré: un affront au bon sens.
> Le nombre de réactions indignées en provenance de twitter ainsi que ce post sont de puissants messages d'avertissement révélateurs: On ne rigole pas impunément avec le Nazisme, le Nazisme est Sacré et intouchable, c'est devenu quelque chose de Divin et fondamental, qu'on ne peut ni toucher ni caricaturer ni même évoquer à la légère.
> C'est effectivement un véritable déni de notre identité européenne que de rejeter le nazisme en le reléguant ainsi à un simple skin graphique interchangeable pour jeu vidéo vide de sens.


Résumé les précédents posts à "le nazisme en le reléguant ainsi à un simple skin graphique interchangeable pour jeu vidéo vide de sens"... sérieusement ?
Faut arrêter de penser binaire (c'est franco-français ça, le monde est binaire), on ne relègue pas le nazisme a une skin !

Par contre, il est clair que la "sacralisation", là y'a des gens qui ne sont pas d'accord... Non pas par ce que c'est des nazis, ni par ce qu'ils en ont rien à foutre.
Juste par ce qu'ils ont d'autres opinions sur comment l'histoire peut-être "utilisée"

----------


## Bobbin

> En effet, se contenter de la très superficielle symbolique esthétique nazie est extrêmement réducteur -presque raciste et discriminatoire- au regard de la véritable excitation ressentie devant la beauté de la véritable idéologie nazie, fondement de toute Vie sur Terre.
> Appliquer une simple surcouche graphique à base d'ersatz visuels nazis à un shoot'em up ridicule ainsi remplis de stéréotypes grossiers comme tu l'as si bien démontré dénature la nature profondément Sacrée de la véritable Grandeur Nazie, symbole éternel de l'Humanité dans ses conceptions philosophiques profondes et pinnacle de milliards d'années d'évolution.
> C'est comme préférer l'écorce amère et indigeste d'un fruit juteux, mûr et délicieusement sucré: un affront au bon sens.
> Le nombre de réactions indignées en provenance de twitter ainsi que ce post sont de puissants messages d'avertissement révélateurs: On ne rigole pas impunément avec le Nazisme, le Nazisme est Sacré et intouchable, c'est devenu quelque chose de Divin et fondamental, qu'on ne peut ni toucher ni caricaturer ni même évoquer à la légère.
> C'est effectivement un véritable déni de notre identité européenne que de rejeter le nazisme en le reléguant ainsi à un simple skin graphique interchangeable pour jeu vidéo vide de sens.


you sir have won this topic

----------


## Karhmit

Mon build favori c'est Lazer Knight.

----------


## Hellvis

> En effet, se contenter de la très superficielle symbolique esthétique nazie est extrêmement réducteur -presque raciste et discriminatoire- au regard de la véritable excitation ressentie devant la beauté de la véritable idéologie nazie, fondement de toute Vie sur Terre.
> Appliquer une simple surcouche graphique à base d'ersatz visuels nazis à un shoot'em up ridicule ainsi remplis de stéréotypes grossiers comme tu l'as si bien démontré dénature la nature profondément Sacrée de la véritable Grandeur Nazie, symbole éternel de l'Humanité dans ses conceptions philosophiques profondes et pinnacle de milliards d'années d'évolution.
> C'est comme préférer l'écorce amère et indigeste d'un fruit juteux, mûr et délicieusement sucré: un affront au bon sens.
> Le nombre de réactions indignées en provenance de twitter ainsi que ce post sont de puissants messages d'avertissement révélateurs: On ne rigole pas impunément avec le Nazisme, le Nazisme est Sacré et intouchable, c'est devenu quelque chose de Divin et fondamental, qu'on ne peut ni toucher ni caricaturer ni même évoquer à la légère.
> C'est effectivement un véritable déni de notre identité européenne que de rejeter le nazisme en le reléguant ainsi à un simple skin graphique interchangeable pour jeu vidéo vide de sens.


Avouez monsieur, que pour faire ainsi mouche, 
Ce texte, comme un habit, a subi d'innombrables retouches.

----------


## ian0delond

> Mon build favori c'est Lazer Knight.


Moi c'est full random.

----------


## Higgins

Moi j'essaye juste de faire l'avion le plus nazi possible.

----------


## lemaire

Dans ce fil de discussion, il y a cinq types de réponses:
1) "L'esthétique de Luftrauser n'est pas plus nazie qu'une autre".  CHAUD!
2) "Ton message serait-il qu'il y a des génocides moins importants?". CARRÉMENT!
3) "Un jour, on m'a accusé à tort de m'intéresser aux nazis. Depuis, je pense avoir retenu le message et je me moque de tous ceux qui critiquent le nazisme". LA GAGNE.
4) Le troll pur et simple, comme le message de MAstaba. FINESSE ET INTELLIGENCE, KIKOOLOL.
5) Les messages qui restent dans le sujet, et qui disent des trucs pas cons:




> Je te rejoins au moins sur le cynisme déployé sur internet et l'évident parallèle esthétique du jeu avec l’esthétique nazie.
> En lisant la presse spécialisée j'étais très mal à l'aise devant cet éléphant dans la pièce. Je conçois bien qu'on puisse défendre le choix du jeu, mais  il me semblait au minimum nécessaire d'en parler (à ce titre c'est plus l'ensemble des tests du jeu qui me semblent désinvoltes).  
> 
> Je suis par contre partagé sur cette coolification du nazisme. Les personnages de Luftrauser sont quand même des personnages ridicules, le vaisseau final est clairement un vaisseau de boss final de schmup et la guerre a quelque chose d'abstraite et d'absurde (même si fun à jouer).
> D'autant qu'au fond l'opposé de la coolification du nazi c'est une sorte de respect paradoxal. Les nazis ne sont pas funs et il convient quand on les mentionne d'arborer un air triste et affecté. Ce faisant on ne se donne pas les moyens de pointer le ridicule de l'esthétisme nazie, comme le faisait Chaplin dans _le Dictateur_.
> 
> C'est peut-être à cause de ce respect qu'on peut affirmer sur ce topic que les uniformes nazis c'est classe sans immédiatement déclencher les moqueries. Si on jour mon gamin me dit "papa je trouve ça classe les uniformes nazis, et cette focalisation sur les corps c'est vraiment impressionnant" ma réaction ne sera pas de lui en mettre une mais de me foutre de sa gueule.

----------


## skyblazer

Bof, autant je suis d'accord sur le fond (sur-dramatiser les nazis, c'est éviter de se donner les moyens de les critiquer), autant je ne suis pas d'accord sur le "ridicule de l'esthétisme nazie". Oui, le Dictateur fait rire en critiquant. Mais il ne critique pas qu'un esthétisme, il critique aussi un comportement.

Donc bon, c'est vrai que c'est plus intelligent que 90% dans ce topic, y compris l'ouverture de ce sujet qui n'a pas plus que ça d'intérêt ... Oui, l'esthétique est pas forcément absolument de bon goût absolu, mais c'est un choix, et finalement ça reste relativement peu gênant à moins de faire une fixation dessus.

----------


## Bobbin

> 4) Le troll pur et simple, comme le message de MAstaba. FINESSE ET INTELLIGENCE, KIKOOLOL.


Que tu le veuille ou non, le message de Mastaba est bien plus fin que toutes tes interventions.

Bon alors il utilise l'ironie, et l'ironie c'est pas toujours évident à comprendre, mais un passage comme celui-là me semble assez explicite




> le Nazisme est Sacré et intouchable, c'est devenu quelque chose de Divin et fondamental, qu'on ne peut ni toucher ni caricaturer ni même évoquer à la légère.


Parce que si on ne peut évoquer un sujet qu'à travers une pellicule de crème de bronzage L'oréal indice 50, c'est de la sacralisation. Et sacraliser un sujet comme le nazisme c'est dangereux, parce que les gens vont le prendre au sérieux. 

Enfin bon, je suis content de voir que peu de canards rentrent dans ton délire.

----------


## Arachnyd

J'imagine même pas sa réaction s'il savait que les Japonais font des films sur les Zéros Japonais, massivement regardés par les enfants et les jeunes.

Je crois que ça le tuerait.

----------


## Hellvis

> Dans ce fil de discussion, il y a cinq types de réponses:
> 1) "L'esthétique de Luftrauser n'est pas plus nazie qu'une autre".  CHAUD!
> 2) "Ton message serait-il qu'il y a des génocides moins importants?". CARRÉMENT!
> 3) "Un jour, on m'a accusé à tort de m'intéresser aux nazis. Depuis, je pense avoir retenu le message et je me moque de tous ceux qui critiquent le nazisme". LA GAGNE.
> 4) Le troll pur et simple, comme le message de MAstaba. FINESSE ET INTELLIGENCE, KIKOOLOL.
> 5) Les messages qui restent dans le sujet, et qui disent des trucs pas cons:


Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu prennes beaucoup de recul sur tes propos et le temps de réfléchir à ce que tu viens d'écrire. Prendre les gens pour des cons, d'accord, mais avec classe siouplait.

----------


## Darkath

L'indifférence a l'esthétique nazie d'aujourd'hui annonce le fascisme du futur.

----------


## skyblazer

> Et sacraliser un sujet comme le nazisme c'est dangereux, parce que les gens vont le prendre au sérieux.


Non. Le danger, c'est qu'on voit le nazisme comme un truc tellement sacralisé et inatteignable qu'on n'ai plus peur de s'en rapprocher et de dire "ah bah non, je suis pas nazi quoi merde, je ne viole pas des enfants en étranglant des juifs, je me contente de dire qu'on devrait foutre les chômeurs dans des camps de travail et qu'on confisque leurs possessions pour qu'on redresse un peu ce putain de PIB".
Le fait de le prendre au sérieux, ça n'est pas, à mon avis, le risque. Presqu'au contraire, le prendre trop légèrement est pour moi un peu risqué, au risque de le normaliser auprès des demeurés. Le sujet reste relativement sérieux, mais il ne faut pas déconner, ce n'est pas l'esthétique qui est associé qui est gênant. C'est l'idéologie raciste qui est réellement gênante, associés aux réels crimes contre l'humanité commis en son nom. L'uniforme nazi et l'image du savant fou nazi*, c'est quand même loin vraiment loin de ce qu'on peut considérer comme étant objectivement nocif.

Mais sinon, pourquoi on parle d'un jeu PC dans la section Magazine, qui plus est avec une discussion qui a directement viré sur un sujet digne des plus grandes heures du topic de l'actu ?

*Et puisqu'ici c'est un jeu d'"""avion""", ce n'est pas plus gênant que ça. Ce serait sur un jeu avec un/des mutants/sur-hommes résultat d'expériences médicales, j'aurais déjà plus de soucis.

----------


## Bobbin

> Non. Le danger, c'est qu'on voit le nazisme comme un truc tellement sacralisé et inatteignable qu'on n'ai plus peur de s'en rapproche.


Ca se défend oui. 

D'un côté tu vas avoir des gens fascinés par l'idéologie nazie que personne ne va oser humilier en public pour leurs convictions ridicules sous pretexte que c'est sérieux et qu'on peut pas en rigoler, de l'autre la banalisation de l'idéologie et l'acceptation d'une certaine marge d'erreur les théories nazies, du genre "peut-être que tout était pas à jeter en fait ?".

De toute façon pour moi, le traitement idéal est ce qui se fait aujourd'hui, tout le monde est libre de traiter le sujet comme il veut et on peut trouver à la fois des parodies japonaises riidcules et des documentaires historiques sur le nazisme qui font froid dans le dos.

----------


## Cheshire

> J'imagine même pas sa réaction s'il savait que les Japonais font des films sur les Zéros Japonais, massivement regardés par les enfants et les jeunes.
> 
> Je crois que ça le tuerait.


Pas du Zéro, du A5M. Que de lacunes en esthétique impériale japonaise !

----------


## Darkath

> *Et puisqu'ici c'est un jeu d'"""avion""", ce n'est pas plus gênant que ça. Ce serait sur un jeu avec un/des mutants/sur-hommes résultat d'expériences médicales, j'aurais déjà plus de soucis.


_Güten Tag_



---------- Post added at 01h04 ---------- Previous post was at 01h02 ----------




> De toute façon pour moi, le traitement idéal est ce qui se fait aujourd'hui, tout le monde est libre de traiter le sujet comme il veut et on peut trouver à la fois des parodies japonaises riidcules


 ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

> _Güten Tag_
> 
> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...46/Strasse.JPG[COLOR="Silver"]


Et c'est un méchant, donc ça va à peu près. On est clairement pas dans le discutable moralement, c'est clairement un pourri.

----------


## Darkath

Et l'image d'en dessous  ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

Je ne me prononce pas sur la question, je ne connais pas, mais je ne raterais aucune occasion de m'y intéresser plus en détail  ::ninja:: .

----------


## kenshironeo

Le premier post du sujet néglige un point crucial, celui de la distance entre fiction et réalité. Un acteur jouant le rôle d'un tueur ou d'un criminel de guerre ne sombre pas dans la violence. Avec un jeu(mais c'est déjà accorder un grand pouvoir au jeu vidéo en matière de suspension de crédulité que de considérer cela comme systématique) , c'est le joueur qui devient l'acteur. Il joue un rôle et suit un scénario avec plus ou moins de liberté. Dans un jeu comme Luftrausers, la suspension de crédulité n'est pas poussée à son paroxysme. 


L'esthétique nazie est présente parce que nécessaire pour un jeu se déroulant lors de la seconde guerre mondiale. L'occulter ou demander des modifications revient à rétrécir le champ de la réflexion, qui est pourtant justement nécessaire pour éviter de reproduire les mêmes erreurs. Que dire alors de toutes les comédies françaises reprenant le cadre de la seconde guerre mondiale? Encourager une pensée qui serait systématiquement limitée ou censurée pour ne froisser personne, c'est poser les pierres fondatrices des extrémismes de demain.


Je concède une chose, c'est qu'il est compréhensible que  dans des  pays traumatisés par un événement de l'histoire, les œuvres traitant du dit événement puissent choquer .La bombe atomique de Megaton n'a choqué personne en Occident mais a été censurée au Japon.


Enfin, j'ai envie de dire , l'art pour l'art, et si une œuvre reprend des codes d'une dictature, que ce soit à des fins de critiques, de parodie, ou purement esthétiques, c'est précisément en la laissant telle qu'elle qu'on se prémunit du fascisme.

----------


## Darkath

Le cynisme de Jacques Villeret qui popularise l'esthétique nazie annonce le fascisme du futur.

----------


## Mastaba

J'espère que personne n'a raté le merveilleux Starship Troopers hier soir sur RTL9.

----------


## Mastaba

Le résultat de l'élection européenne est sans aucun doute la conséquence directe de l'esthétique nazie de Luftrausers.

----------


## Hellvis

> Le résultat de l'élection européenne est sans aucun doute la conséquence directe de l'esthétique nazie de Luftrausers.


Je ne vois pas d'autre explication, c'est directement lié. Et quand je vois l'esthétique nazie reprise sans vergogne dans Wildstar coté dominion, je sais que les résultats des élections américaines seront identiques.

Que faire ? Twiter ? Facebooker ?

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Je ne vois pas d'autre explication, c'est directement lié. Et quand je vois l'esthétique nazie reprise sans vergogne dans Wildstar coté dominion, je sais que les résultats des élections américaines seront identiques.
> 
> Que faire ? Twiter ? Facebooker ?


Il faut signer plus de pétitions

----------


## keulz

> Il faut signer plus de pétitions


Ou demander à kenshi de fusiller le FN sur metacritic.

----------


## sissi

Vous allez laisser les nazis tranquille putain ! Ils vous ont fait quoi ?? Ils ont violé vos chiens ?

----------


## Mastaba

Hitler attaque!

----------


## Nasma

J'avais loupé ce grand topic.

Qui m'aura était fort instructif , L'avatar de Darkath n'est pas un commissaire de la garde impérial.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> L'avatar de Darkath n'est pas un commissaire de la garde impérial.



 :^_^:

----------


## Mastaba

Ce soir.
TF6.
22h20.

----------


## keulz

Dispo à 5$ sur GOG

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Kouchner n'aime pas le mot euthanasie, car il y a "nazi" dedans

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je suis quasiment sûr qu'il milite aussi -en secret- pour l'élimination des nasiques  :tired:

----------


## keulz

> Kouchner n'aime pas le mot euthanasie, car il y a "nazi" dedans


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Godmichou

Au cours de mes pérégrinations sur YT j'ai trouvé cela  ::o:   ::O:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Peut-on dire que les nazis-zombies sont "cool" ?


Les zombies sont cool et les nazis sont ultra cool, donc oui!
Mais le top du top c'est les pirates nazis.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et si on dit que les nazis sont pas classe mais que les fringues Hugo Boss ça claque sa mère, ça passe?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Les zombies sont cool et les nazis sont ultra cool, donc oui!
> Mais le top du top c'est les pirates nazis.


C'te déterrage pour ne rien dire. 

Sinon, pour rester dans le ton de ton post : Space Pirates and Zombies 2 bientôt dispo sur steam.

----------


## ERISS

C'est un jeu.
Le problème est à l'envers:
Les enfants aiment les trucs caricaturaux, comme les uniformes.
Les uniformes c'est un truc infantile, utilisé pour reconnaissance immédiate et pour faciliter la soumission des autres (autorité 'paternaliste' utilisant les vieux réflexes infantiles des gens, leur besoin de sécurité et d'irresponsabilité (houhou Steam).
Il y a des adultes qui aiment jouer (ah bon?), et qui ont différents goûts: Il y en a qui aiment l'horreur, mais on va pas les traiter de masos ou sadiques, par exemple. Perso, c'est pas mon truc, ni trop les jeux à uniformes républicains/cocos/nazis, mais je conçois qu'on puisse aimer. J'ai un pote qui aime les démembrements, décapitations, etc, ça l'amuse; si c'est dans un jeu ça me choque pas mais c'est pas mon goût (j'ai pas cette culture comme lui, qui a travaillé à la Croix-Rouge).
C'est les uniformes surtout qu'il faut supprimer, pas les jeux (à uniformes).

----------


## Higgins

Mais alors, est-ce que tu affirmes que les gens qui aiment les démembrements et les nazis dans la vraie vie ne sont pas sympas?
Ce topic vire à l'intolérance totale.

----------


## Bah

> leur besoin de sécurité et d'irresponsabilité (houhou Steam).


Tiens, ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas vu le débile débarquer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je me demande s'il ne le fait pas exprès, à force  :tired: 

"Je trouve que la côte de boeuf de mon boucher est bien plus rassurant que celle du Leclerc. Chez ce dernier on sent la volonté d'imposer un standard au consommateur (n'est-ce pas Steam ?) alors que le boucher lui veut justes e faire du fric honnêtement dans le respect du client".

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est vrai que cette faculté à toujours ramener steam sur le tapis sans que ça ait de rapport avec le sujet devient un gimmick un peu soulant. 

Du coup je pense qu'il faut ban Cacao.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Oui voilà, par sécurité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

S'unir pour me bannir reviendrait à imposer sa volonté aux autres, un peu comme le fait Steam au marché du démat'.

----------


## Chan

Vu que ce sont les soldes Steam, peut on déduire que le ban de Cacao ferait lui aussi plaisir au plus grand nombre ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ou peut être faudrait-il que ce soit Steam qui ban Cacao, histoire de boucler la boucle.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Jolaventur, exhumeur de shitstorm depuis 1862.

Bien ouéj.

----------


## keulz

> S'unir pour me bannir reviendrait à imposer sa volonté aux autres


Ça s'appelle la démocratie !!!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C'te déterrage pour ne rien dire.


Tu résumes la carrière de jolav au sein du forum de manière aussi méchante de juste. :Emo:

----------

